# Swim bladder problem in tad



## brod322 (May 27, 2011)

I have a growing intermedius tad that has been doing very well. This morning he was fine and I just noticed he is having trouble swimming. He can't seem to stay down. He swims downward then floats right back up to the top eventually he gives up and says floating. I read fish often have this problem due poor nutrition or rapid water changes but can recover. I did not change his water and highly doubt it's nutritional. I did try a new food which I'm guessing could have caused it being that it's the only variable that changed from this morning. I have changed the water with previously prepared water at an equal temp to remove the new food. My question is this? Can a swim bladder problem kill a tad or can he too get over it like a fish? Anyone seen this before? And how did it end?


----------



## Fitzy (Sep 12, 2008)

I remember reading this somewhere...isn't it something about leaving extra food in the water with the tad which screws up their system...

Some can overcome this like with my vents, but the chances are still 50/50-ish.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

its likely that fouled water is the issue. water changes dont affect tadpoles the way it affects fish, and 100% changes are completely fine. i'd suggest a 100 change and a break in feeding until the problem is resolved.

for more info on this look up tadpole bubble in the search feature.

james


----------



## brod322 (May 27, 2011)

I will try both suggestions thank you


----------



## brod322 (May 27, 2011)

Also read can sometimes be caused by constipation in fish. The tad does appear to have some feces just hanging there. Maybe who knows?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hmm.. without digging out my copy of Tadpoles : The Biology of Anuran Larva to double check, if I remember correctly they don't have swim bladders which means that you can't really compare fish swim bladder problems with floating in tadpoles. 

There are a lot of potential ways a tadpole can end up floating, infections, ingestion of a air bubble are two right off the top of my head. 

Ed


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

james67 said:


> its likely that fouled water is the issue. water changes dont affect tadpoles the way it affects fish, and 100% changes are completely fine. i'd suggest a 100 change and a break in feeding until the problem is resolved.
> 
> for more info on this look up tadpole bubble in the search feature.
> 
> james


I read that a couple months ago. Can't remember the original poster. I tried it on a green Lamasi and it worked for me.


----------



## brod322 (May 27, 2011)

Well with the water change he seems to be doing better. He's not floating at the surface any more. It's like mid water level. How long can a tad go without food safely?


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

I have experienced the same with 1 of my R. Imitator "Chazuta" Tads.

Out of the 20 or so Flav and Imi tads Ive raised this is the only time I have seen this.

The little fella would have a few floaty days at a time, with a visible air bubble in his side.

It would then dissapear and he would be back to normal until a few days later when the bubble re-appeared.

It has been going on like this since it was about a week or 2 old.

I have tried both near full water changes and cutting back on food but the problem persists.

It will be interesting to see what happens with him as he is growing at the same rate as the other Imi tads I have in water, but I have to admit it feel really sorry for the wee fella seeing him struggling to keep down.

Hopefully yours sorts itself out.

Regards,
Richie


----------



## brod322 (May 27, 2011)

Thanks Richie hope all goes well with yours let me know how it turns out



R1ch13 said:


> I have experienced the same with 1 of my R. Imitator "Chazuta" Tads.
> 
> Out of the 20 or so Flav and Imi tads Ive raised this is the only time I have seen this.
> 
> ...


----------

